
50x Faster Than BitTorrent: I Want - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/16/50x-faster-than-bittorrent-i-want/
======
wyday
Isn't this more about bandwidth in China, and not the technology of the p2p
networks? I don't know, the title makes a statement but it isn't backed up
(and I can't read Chinese).

~~~
iamwil
What title? You mean the four characters at the beginning on the whiteboard?
It says "Beware of glass" Presumably, the guy was standing in front of a small
eatery.

~~~
wyday
The title of the blog post makes a claim that this new technology is "50x
Faster Than BitTorrent". Also, the site referenced (<http://www.blin.cn>) is
in Chinese.

------
andreyf
50x faster? Unlikely - when I'm downloading BitTorrent files (with say >100
peers), my connection's bandwidth limit (Cable modem, 1MBps down) is usually
the bottleneck. So no matter how much faster the blin.ch protocol is, I'm not
getting 50x faster downloads.

------
Retric
BitTorrent let's you play movies that you have yet to finish. So it's not 50x
Faster than BitTorrent.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Does bittorrent necessarily download the movie in that order? Usually, I can't
play more than five minutes of a movie before the download is complete (and
usually less than a minute until it's 95% done).

~~~
bct
It's up to the client what order it downloads chunks in (assuming all chunks
are available). I'm sure there are clients that try to download chunks in
order.

